# Fischereiprüfung



## Barsch24 (18. November 2002)

*hi leutz,* 

ich werde voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr die Fischereiprüfung machen und möchte mich jetzt schonmal erkundigen:
              - Worauf wollen die Prüfer hinaus(Techniken/
                Artgerechter Umgang mit den Fischen usw.)
              - Was könnte in einer Teoretischen/Praktisch-
                en Prüfung vorkommen ???
              - Wie langa braucht es bis man den Schein 
                hat ?
Das sind alles Fragen worauf ihr mir hier oder auf meinem Forum auf meiner Homepage eine Antwort geben könnt.

________________________
Gruß Barsch24
www.denis-angelpage.de


----------



## AngelChris (18. November 2002)

erst mal :z willkomme on board. :z 

um genaueres sagen zu können, schreib doch mal, wo du die prüfung machen willst(in welchem bundesland)
das ist nämlich sehr unterschiedlich


----------



## Barsch24 (18. November 2002)

ich möchte sie in nrw in Köln machen


----------



## angeltreff (18. November 2002)

Ich habe hier noch eine CD rumliegen &quot;Fischereiprüfung NRW&quot;. Willste? PM an mich.


----------



## Barsch24 (18. November 2002)

wäre nett


----------



## Schleie! (18. November 2002)

Schau doch mal hier!
Meine Fischerprüfung


----------



## Martin_B. (18. November 2002)

Hi erstmal wilkommen an board.
wenn du infos über die Fischerprüfung in Nrw suchst  biste bei mir goldrichtig  :g
schau mal auf 
meiner Seite 
vorbei


----------



## AngelChris (18. November 2002)

für NRW kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.


----------



## angeltreff (19. November 2002)

Denis, oben über meinem Beitrag steht der Button &quot;pm&quot; - Private Nachricht. Klicke da mal bitte drauf und schicke mir Deine Mailadresse.


----------



## Doom (20. November 2002)

Ich hab meinen Angelschein auch dieses Jahr gemacht und hatte auch viele Fragen. Meiner Meinung bringen solche Fragenkataloge nichts. Du kriegst in deinem Verein (beim Lehrgang) ein Fragenheft. Wenn du dir die Fragen noch mal durch liest kannst du die.


----------



## Helix (22. November 2002)

Hi Barsch24

Hatte meine prüfung in NRW vor ca 1-2 wochen.

Hatte einen Lehrgang mitgemacht und ein kleines Blaues heft gehabt wo die fragen drinne standen. Noch ein set Fischbilder dazu und das wars. War eigentlich recht leicht die prüfung da du im lehrgang (war bei uns der fall) immer unter prüfungs bedingungen gelernt hast also erst alle einen Fragebogen ausfüllen dann fische bestimmen und die Ruten zusammen stellen.

Greets Helix


----------



## AngelChris (22. November 2002)

da geb ich Doom recht.
wenn man den lehrgang mitmacht, das blaue haft das du da kriegst durließt und so vieleicht auch schon erfahrung mit angeln hast, hast du die prüfung so gut wie sicher.


----------



## J_hallo (24. November 2002)

Hi an alle Fischerprüflinge,
bin ich im falschen Bundesland?
Wenn ich mir die Durchfallquote in Bayern anschaue (also nicht Durchfall, sondern durchfallen), und die Fragen lese, die ich in der kürzlich erstandenen Literatur finden kann, dann erscheint es mir gar nicht wie so nebenbei. Lernen ist da wohl angesagt. Und das mir altem Vater.
Bin auch reichlich interessiert an aller Literatur zu günstigen Preisen. Da hilft nicht mal ebay weiter !!!

Aber sonst alles im grünen Bereich. Kann nur jeden beglückwünschen, der diesen Schritt zur Gilde tut. Und ich freue mich über jeden Gleichgesinten und bin an regem Austausch interessiert. Bei mir geht es am Do los.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Fischschreck (24. November 2002)

Hi ihr,
ich hatte meine Prüfung vor ca.1 Monat. Hatte auch an einem Lehrgang teilgenommen, der zwei Wochenenden je Samstag und Sontag von 9-16 andauerte. Kosten lagen bei ca.25€. Zwei Wochen später war Sontag die Prüfung die über 2 Stunden angesetzt war, aber nur eine halbe Stunde ging, weil alle fertig waren. Der Rest der Zeit war für die Auswertung. Die Kosten für die Prüfung lagen auch bei ca. 25€. Ohne Lehrgang wäre die Prüfung viel schwerer gewesen! Ich hab die Prüfung in Lübben (Brandenburg) gemacht. Hab mir zusätzlich zum Lehrgang ein Heft mit allen 1000 Fragen gekauft für 10 € und hatte mir noch ne Brochüre, die ich nicht brauchte, über das Fischereirecht in Brandenburg gekauft! Die Prüfung war in 5 Sachgebiete eingeteilt zu je 12 Fragen. Es war aber nicht sehr schwer, ich hatte vielleicht 1 oder 2 Fehler von 15 erlaubten. Den Fischereischein konnte ich mir 1-2 Wochen später bei dem Angelladen, bei dem ich den Lehrgang mitgemacht habe abholen. Der hatte dann nochmal 40€ gekostet und das wars. Dafür bin ich jetzt fast restlos glücklich und Fange ein paar von den tollen Raubfischen! :q


----------



## fan__ta (27. November 2002)

hallo!
also da muss ich jetzt auch noch was loswerden dazu!
hab mich vor kurzem für die bayerische prüfung angemeldet!
man braucht den lehrgang mit mind.30 stunden!
bayern hat die härteste prüfung in ganz europa!
stimmt wirklich!
kosten : 100€ lehrgang, 30€ bücher etc.,26€ prüfungsgebühr
und dann muss mann noch fischereiabgabe (bei mir) 20€+35€ für 5jahre zahlen!!!
des is doch mal der hammer!!!
die leute von der behörde wollen dass  jedes jahr ca.20% durchfallen um so die spreu vom weizen zu trennen!!
das ist das einzige mal dass ich mir wünschte in einem anderen bundesland zu sein als im GELIEBTEN BAYRISCHEN VATERLAND!! :q


----------



## Lynx (27. November 2002)

Servus fan__ta,
was Du hast ist schon Prüfungsangst. 
Vor der Prüfung: alles ist sooo schwer  :c 
Nach bestandener Prüfung: ich bin der Größte  :z 

Sooo schlimm ist die Prüfung auch wieder nicht.
Und in Bayern wird auch nicht mehr verlangt als woanders.
Das sind nur Schutzbehauptungen. :q


----------



## fan__ta (27. November 2002)

@lynx
nein angst hab ICH auf keinen fall welche,da ich scho seit langem fische und auch bewirtschafte!
also weis ich schon sehr sehr vieles,kein &quot;blutiger-anfänger&quot;!
doch in bin scho der meinung dass bei uns mehr verlangt wird,denn ich habe ein vorbereitungsbuch aus NRW zuhause und mit dem was da drinnsteht bestehst du keine bayrische prüfung! wir gehen noch viel mehr ins detail! außerdem kenne ich jemanden aus nrw (gruß an BERGI)der wäre bei der bayrischen prüfung schon durchgefallen und gibt auch zu das die fragen schwieriger warn!!

außerdem gings mir mehr um die wahnsinnigen kosten!


----------



## Lynx (27. November 2002)

> außerdem kenne ich jemanden aus nrw (gruß an BERGI)der wäre bei der bayrischen prüfung schon durchgefallen


@fan__ta, jetzt halt ich mich raus. Der Bergi kommt jetzt bestimmt mit ner Kompanie NRW&acute;lern.  :q  :q 

Aber Du hast schon recht. Wir Bayern sind die Besten.  :m


----------



## fan__ta (27. November 2002)

> Aber Du hast schon recht. Wir Bayern sind die Besten.


wäre entäuscht wenn du das nicht genauso sehen würdest!!
bergi ist ja praktisch der durchschnitts NRW&acute;ler und kann deswegn zu Vergleichen herangezogen werden!


----------



## AngelChris (27. November 2002)

@Lynx
da sind keine schutzbehaubtungen. kann dir ja mal die fragens schicken wenn du willst. dann wirst du es sehen. soviele fischarten wie ihr in bayern habt, da wird man ja doof bei. die hälfte davon kenn ich nicht :g 
niedersachsen ist aber auch noch einfacher als NRW(/finde ich), denn wir musten nicht mal ruten oder so zusammenbauen  

aber das ist halt Bayern :q


----------



## jonny88 (27. November 2002)

Hi Leute
Ich hab vor nem Monat meine Fischerprüfung in BW. gemacht, war ziehmlich leicht !!
habe natürlich null Fehler gehabt :g  :q  :g 


mfg

Jonas


----------



## fan__ta (28. November 2002)

glückwunsch!
des is auch mein ziel,aber in bayern ist das leider etwas schwieriger!!........
aber ich halt mich ran.... :b  :b


----------



## Schleie! (29. November 2002)

Glückwunsch! Ich mache sie auch in Bayern! Und ich tu, was ich kann! Und das ist  :b  :b  :b


----------



## Brummel (30. November 2002)

*Fischereischein-Prüfung*

Hab am 26. Oktober in Brandenburg (Prenzlau) meine Prüfung gemacht. Da war das so, daß man 25 € zahlen musste um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden, dann war an diesem Samstag die Prüfung und am nächsten Montag konnte man sich den Schein für 40 € abholen. Ein Lehrgang oder sowas war nicht zwingend vorgeschrieben, was den Kosten sehr zugute kam. Ich hatte mir da eine CD zur Vorbereitung besorgt, &quot; Esox 4 &quot; heißt das Teil, ( glaub war von Peter Stubbe, www.dndsoft.de ) da ist alles nach Bundesländern geordnet, hat sich wirklich bezahlt gemacht das Teil, kann ich nur empfehlen. Soll aber noch andere gute Programme geben, aber das fiel mir zuerst in die Hände.

viel Glück an alle, die noch die Prüfung vor sich haben,

Brummel


----------



## Fischschreck (1. Dezember 2002)

Hatte auch in Brandenburg, aber hatte den lehrgang mitgemacht. Der hatte mir die Prüfung erleichtert, d.h. ich musste kaum noch lernen! Bei uns ist das auch anders als in Bayern, wir brauchen auch keinen praktischen Teil wie oben beschrieben! die kosten waren ok, denn in berlin muss man nen lehrgang machen der dort dann auch 100€ kostet und den deshalb die Berliner bei uns mitgemacht haben! Dort ist sowieso alles etwas teurer.
Petri


----------



## Barsch24 (1. Dezember 2002)

*Danke*

:a Also ich möchte mich für die vielen Beiträge bedanken und denke das ich mich gut auf die Prüfung vorbereiten werde. Naja, ist ja noch etwas dahin (erst nächstes Jahr). Also nochmal danke für die viele Hilfe !!! :s 

______________________
Gruß Barsch24
http//www.denis-angelpage.de


----------



## fan__ta (1. Dezember 2002)

@fischschrek
in bayern gibts auch keine praxis,glaub ich!!


naja hab auch noch ein jahr zeit,morgen abend ist erster kurstag :l  :l  !´!
freu mich schon

dafür is das board doch da


----------



## AngelChris (2. Dezember 2002)

@ fan ta
du hast morgen deinen ersten kurstag und nächstes jahr erst die prüfung????
das kann ich mir irgentwie nicht ganz vorstellen


----------



## fan__ta (2. Dezember 2002)

natürlich geht das!
ab heute ist immer montags abend vorbereitung und am 1.3.03 ist dann die prüfung!!
jaja so ist das in bayern bei uns,da ist alles etwas härter,länger und schwieriger!!


----------



## Schleie! (2. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin von September bis März (Prüfung) im Kurs! Ich glaube nicht, dass du dir leicht tust fan_ta! Ich habe das schon ganz schön zu kämpfen! Da musste ja immerzu ununterbrochen lernen! Aber dennoch VG!


----------



## AngelChris (3. Dezember 2002)

das find cih irgentwie schwachsinnig.
ich bin da 2 mal die halbe woche hingegengen, also immer von mittwoch bis sonntag und am 2. sonntag war dann die prüfung.
mag ja sein, dass ihr mehr lernen müsst, aber das kann man doch auch ehger zusammenlegen. Z.B. 3 halbe wochen oder 2 ganze und eine halbe woche.
achja: der kurs ging immer gegen ich glaube 7 los und dann bis 10.
und alle stunde, eine kurze pause(raucherpause :q )


----------



## fan__ta (3. Dezember 2002)

mit den pausen ists bei uns genauso und die uhrzeit auch,aber die veranstalter haben eben noch 3 andere kurse am laufen und deswegen haben sie folglich nur einmal zeit!!!


----------



## Schleie! (3. Dezember 2002)

Wir haben am Sonntag von 10:00-12:00Uhr! eine Pause nach ner Stunde! Und bald noch am Mittwoch auch 2 Stunden mit ner Pause! Tests schreiben wir auch viele! Und nun gibts schon Hausaufgaben! :q


----------



## wolle (3. Dezember 2002)

Herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH an alle die bestanden haben.
VIEL GLÜCK denen die Ihre Prüfung noch vor sich haben.
@ fan  ta
Ich wußte garnicht das in Bayern alles etwas HÄRTER und
LÄNGER ist :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## fan__ta (4. Dezember 2002)

tja dann weist dus jetzt!! :q  :q  :q


----------



## AngelChris (4. Dezember 2002)

ihr schreibt test?
jaja, das kann man ja noch verstehen, aber hausaufgaben???#q 
nein danke!!!!
das find ich, ist zuviel. warscheinlich wird man dann auch noch aufgeschrieben, wenn man sie mal vergessen hat, was??

also ich bin immerwieder froh, in niedersachsen zu wohnen :g  :z


----------



## Schleie! (4. Dezember 2002)

Hausaufgaben haben wir selten! Ist wie ein Test! Und lernen tut man dabei auch noch! Kann auch nicht helfen, dass ich in Bayern wohn! Aber dafür kan ich dann endlich angeln und weiß mehr, als ihr! :q ! Freue mich schon drauf, endlich alleine angeln zu können oder zu Blinkern! Aber erstmal sehen, ob ichs schaffe! da brauche ich viel Glück! Sehr viel Glück!


----------



## fan__ta (4. Dezember 2002)

@schleie
mit glück hat das NULL zu tun,sondern mit:
1.lernfleiß
2.verständins der zusammenhänge
3.ausschlussprinzip anwendung
4.ein klein wenig glück!vielleicht.........


----------



## engel333 (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hab das Thema grad gefunden und muß mal kurz meinen "senf" dazu abgeben ...
Besuche grad in Lübeck (Schleswig Holstein) den Kurs des Landessportfischerverbandes.
Dauer : 3 Wochen immer Mo, Mi, Fr. von 18-20.30 Uhr
Prüfung : am letzten Kursabend, Zeit : 60 min.
Kosten : Kurs+Prüfung : 70,00 €
Der Angelschein kann man sich mit der Bestätigung über die  bestandene Prüfung (kommt nach ca 14 Tagen per Post) beim Seeschiffahrtsamt abholen.
Kosten ca. 16,00 €

Starte heut in die 2te. Woche. Prüfung ist am 28.05.

Bitte "Daumen drücken"...


----------



## Adrian* (17. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

hallo,

ich hab ihn letztes jahr gemacht so schwer war er garnicht...
also du hast 5 gebiete:

Allgemeine Fischkunde (fischkrankheiten,wie sie laichen und sowas)
Speziele Fischkunde    (fast alle süßwasserfische mit  laichzeit,aussehen,standort und soweiter)
Gewässer kunde (alles über die angelgewässer seen und tiere die am wasser leben genau so wie die wasserpflanzen)
Gerätekunde (alles über die angelgeräte wie man sie benutzt und wie sie heissen)
Gesetzeskunde (alles über die angelgesetzte was man darf was nich und sowas)

dann hast du noch en buch wo alle fragen drin stehen die in der prüfung vorkommen.
also das sind 1000 fragen mit 3000 antworten.
die antworten stehen drunter immer eine is richtig musst du nur ankreuzen
und hinten im buch stehen die lösungen wo du dann nachgucken kannst.
ich konnte später alle fragen mit antworten auswendig....klingt komig is aber so....bei der prüfung suchen die dann aus jedem gebiet 10 fragen raus wo du dann auch wieder ankreuzen musst...bei der praktischen prüfung stellt dein lehrer frag über geräte oder sonst was die du dann zeigen oder erklären musst.
is alles garnicht so schwer wenn du schon angelst. #r


----------



## ThomasRö (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

@ schleie

dreh die musik beim angeln nicht so laut auf


----------



## engel333 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hilfe, ich bin ganz schön "aufgeregt"....
Heut Abend ist meine "Fischereischeinprüfung"...
Bitte " Daumen drücken"

Danke, Grüße
Katja


----------



## Freezer (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

*daumen drück*  !!!!!



 Cu


----------



## peter-pan85 (28. Mai 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Hi, möchte auch noch mal was zu Lehrgängen sagen...

Hatte auch bei der "VHS - Lippe Ost" an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang teilgenommen und schnell bereut. Nach vier Besuchen habe ich es gelassen. Vorteil war nur das man vom "Trainer" zur Prüfung angemeldet wurde. Rest war nur schlecht:e . Wir kauten fast nur Thehorie durch, nach einigen Beschwerden hat der A..... auch mal einige Geräte vorgeführt. 
Das ganze für ca.. 60 € war schon durftig. #q 

Für den Theoretischen Part habe ich einen Abend beim Fernsehen geopfert. Für den praktischen Teil hatte ich 2. Std. gebraucht (hatte schon mal am Voraben darauf angestossen :m ) 

Was ich mit dem ganzen geblubber nun sagen will, ist Prüfungsbuch kaufen ca. 11 € und Prüfungsbogen runterladen und zur Prüfung anmelden reicht aus.


----------



## Forellenmörder (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

hallo,
ich bin neu hier...
kann mir jemannd sagen ab wie viel jahren man in niedersachsen den angelschein machen kann???? und wie teuer es ist und wie lange es geht...
mfg
forellenmörder
 p.s. wo kann man sich prüfungsbögen runterladen?


----------



## chinook (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Man kann den Fischereischein in NS ab 14 machen. Vorher kann man aber schon in Begleitung von Fischereischeininhabern angeln, offiziell nennt sich dass dann "Vorbereitung auf den Sportfischereischein".

 Der Lehrgangspreis bei uns (incl. Schein) lag bei 120 EUR fuer mich (Erwachsener) und 70 EUR fuer meinen Sohn (14) (Anfang 2004).

 Gedauert hat der Lehrgang bis zum Schein 8 Wochen.

 Die Pruefungsboegen gibt es meines Wissens nicht im Netz, es gibt aber Buecher, die alle Fragen enthalten und wir haben im Lehrgang ein Heft bekommen, in dem alle (!) moeglichen Fragen enthalten waren (360 an der Zahl). Die Fragen sind dann alle im Lehrgang durchgearbeitet worden ...

 Gruss


 -chinook


----------



## Naglfar (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

hallo,

hört sich ja interessant an. wenn man also aus bayern kommt, hat man verloren. ich will diesen blöden schein endlich mal machen können. aber zeitlich funktionierts nicht. ich bin student und sitze im moment in hessen. ist der kurs in bayern, bin ich in hessen. ist der kurs in hessen, bin ich in bayern. und ich finde es als absoluten bockmist sowas vorzuschreiben, wenn man da eh nix lernt, zumindest was die praxis betrifft. gibt es denn keine möglichkeit für mich, dass ich irgendwohin fahre und diese prüfung ablege, ohne monate lang irgendwelche kurse zu machen. es geht doch eigentlich nur darum, dass ich vorbereitet bin, wie ich das schaffe, kann doch den behörden egal sein, oder? praxis hab ich eigentlich schon. fische seit ca. 8 jahren im ausland.
hat wer ne idee, wie ich so schnell wie möglich an den schein rankomme?
gruß,
Naglfar


----------



## AKor74 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

In MC Pomm an 2 Wochenenden, Bayrische Prüfungen findest du im Netz, nur das die Fische teilweise anders heissen.


----------



## AKor74 (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Fährst für 1,5 Wochen Zelten an die Küste  und machst an den Wochenende nebei den Schein und bist gleich auch noch erholt.


----------

